# 2014 Diesel Cruze problems



## Nevarge (Jun 5, 2017)

There is a current recall # 17089 (recently announced) that replaced the NOx sensor, cleans the Diesel particulate filter and reprograms the ECM to new parameters (of which I don't know what they are.) This is a no cost recall. I had one incident that reduced my power and operating speed. GM fixed it under warranty. I added a unit to boost diesel rail pressure (TDC CR Power Box) It may be a coincidence, but I haven't had an issue since (knock on wood).


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear your having issues with your diesel. I am not aware of any lemon laws with any car with 87k miles.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

That sensor is under special coverage, I had mine fixed under that coverage. Only sensor I have had to replace thus far (knock on wood.)

Also as stated above, your well past the lemon law period.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


----------



## grumpygy (Oct 20, 2016)

2014, Cruze Diesel. Had the Heater for the DEF replaced under warranty. Had the Sensor A of the Particulate filter fail or so they said I paid for that. It is now back in the shop and having the ECU replaced broken pin. Just at 88,000 Miles the Ecu they say is under warranty. There is another recall if needed for the Particulate filter but mine is not throwing the right code for now.


----------



## Mike j (Aug 22, 2020)

MilTownSHO said:


> That sensor is under special coverage, I had mine fixed under that coverage. Only sensor I have had to replace thus far (knock on wood.)
> 
> Also as stated above, your well past the lemon law period.


I bought a 14 and have had for 3 years now. I would say I have had a check engine light on more than off. It is either dpf, def, or egt sensor or nox sensor. I am really tired of taking to the chev dealer. Mostly I just run it until I am forced to take in for reduced power.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Old thread, but for reference to anyone searching: the Particulate Sensor is definitely covered: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/MC-10130682-9999.pdf


----------



## norahill777 (8 mo ago)

Are there any Chevy Cruze Diesel factory recalls for the 2014? I cant seem to get a straight answer anywhere


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

norahill777 said:


> Are there any Chevy Cruze Diesel factory recalls for the 2014? I cant seem to get a straight answer anywhere


I'm not aware of any recalls on this car for anything, but they do have several 'special coverages' which are extended warranty type programs where if the part fails they will cover it.

The easiest way to see what recalls and special coverage exist for your car (based on age/mileage) is to register on the My GM Owners center. Then go under service/warranty and it shows your car with everything that is covered and if the warranty is expired or not.


----------

